# Frame and A-arm Wrapping



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

Wats up homies,works slow at moment,and need coin to keep my project going,so any canadian rydas need work done,arms or frame wrap hit me up, quarentee clean and solid work, im a A-level welder wit a bunch of pressure tickets,so i have a good idea on clean and quality welding, decent prices,and quality work, peace 

a few pics of work ive done for guys,and get some wat of a idea of my work,,


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

a few pics of a crossmember repair,,while iam on this topic i would like to thank my province's goverment for lack of funding to fix our roads,,,,lol 

crossmember meets man-hole cover...


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

a few pics of my frame for my project


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

i stand behind all my work,and to show future customers and people that i lay down clean and solid work and welds and no bull shit i NDT all my welds in high stress areas,and wen i mould A-arms 












:420:


----------



## allan73cadi (Sep 30, 2009)

Damn! Those are some of the cleanest welds I've seen!
Keep up the good work, I didn't live on the other side of the world I would have you weld up my frame


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

Much love and shout out to all the USO chapters world wide!:wave:


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

allan73cadi said:


> Damn! Those are some of the cleanest welds I've seen!
> Keep up the good work, I didn't live on the other side of the world I would have you weld up my frame


 thanks homie, cool to see the scence is growing out your way :thumbsup:


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

Hatchet Ryda_65 said:


> View attachment 429336
> View attachment 429337
> View attachment 429338
> 
> ...


you do sum nice work man.. and nice welding to..


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Looking solid. Good to see some clean work posted up, this site needs it.


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

OUTHOPU said:


> Looking solid. Good to see some clean work posted up, this site needs it.


 thanks homie


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

how much for a frame wrap? PM me, lookin damn good


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

GREAT WORK MAN ,LOTSA BULLSHIT AND HARD WORK WRAPPING A FRAME !:thumbsup:


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the props boys


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

bad company said:


> GREAT WORK MAN ,LOTSA BULLSHIT AND HARD WORK WRAPPING A FRAME !:thumbsup:


 ya bro it can be espeacily if the frames Swiss cheese ,but I don't mind,I just like to weld,so frames are perfect to do


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Hatchet Ryda_65 said:


> i stand behind all my work,and to show future customers and people that i lay down clean and solid work and welds and no bull shit i NDT all my welds in high stress areas,and wen i mould A-arms
> View attachment 429363
> View attachment 429366
> :420:



ok ok I'll be your huckleberry. What is this exactly? What's its purpose?


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

Purple Haze said:


> ok ok I'll be your huckleberry. What is this exactly? What's its purpose?


 it's a way to NDT (nawn destructive test) the welds the lay down,it's called die-pen test,we use it lots in my line of work, the purpose for it is it gets sprayed on the welded joint and will pick up any major or minor weld defect,like spider cracks,and porosity


----------



## lowrydajohn (Mar 9, 2007)

nice work


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Hatchet Ryda_65 said:


> it's a way to NDT (nawn destructive test) the welds the lay down,it's called die-pen test,we use it lots in my line of work, the purpose for it is it gets sprayed on the welded joint and will pick up any major or minor weld defect,like spider cracks,and porosity


You better keep that shit away from my welds!! lol J/K cool shit homie! Excellent and impressive work! Keep it up and continue to post up more


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

Purple Haze said:


> You better keep that shit away from my welds!! lol J/K cool shit homie! Excellent and impressive work! Keep it up and continue to post up more


 :roflmao: thanks for the props bro uffin:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

nice work some of the best work ive seen on this site


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Great work on the frame. My homie has those cans from work. Shit is great to have around. Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: nice work!!


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks homie uffin:


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Juxes_One (Jul 14, 2008)

Looking 2 get my upper A-arms done! Cutlass


----------



## Juxes_One (Jul 14, 2008)

extended 1 1/2inches, not hopping just a lil dribble (shuld i get em reinforced) shipped to 28306


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

Juxes_One said:


> extended 1 1/2inches, not hopping just a lil dribble (shuld i get em reinforced) shipped to 28306


i would, its always good to go all out, wrapp extend and mold em


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

Juxes_One said:


> extended 1 1/2inches, not hopping just a lil dribble (shuld i get em reinforced) shipped to 28306


 ya USO I wrap all arms I do,inside and out uffin:


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

THATS WAT UP HOMIE! NICE WORK!!


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks homies..uffin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

My front crossmember met a rock and bend it back. If I pm you picture can tell me if its something that fixable/repairable like the one you did. Car is a 1980 cadillac coupe. Thanks


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Sup bro on that 65 or 66 do u have pics of the outside front bothsides .. was wondering if u flatted the humps on the front or just went over them ... I'm talking about the emergency brake cable hole and there's another hump above it on both sides.


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

dj kurse 1 said:


> My front crossmember met a rock and bend it back. If I pm you picture can tell me if its something that fixable/repairable like the one you did. Car is a 1980 cadillac coupe. Thanks


 ya bro pm me a pic,and I'll give u .my. Opinion on it, in most cases they can be fixed unless,it's absolutely fukd...:run:


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

aztec1 said:


> Sup bro on that 65 or 66 do u have pics of the outside front bothsides .. was wondering if u flatted the humps on the front or just went over them ... I'm talking about the emergency brake cable hole and there's another hump above it on both sides.


 pics of the frame before the wrap? I know wat bumps u mean,I didn't cut em out,I just took my grinder wit a sanding disk on it and took down the high spot till it was pretty flush wit frame, those ones aren't to bad, the ones in the rear archways, are brutal to work with


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hatchet Ryda_65 said:


> pics of the frame before the wrap? I know wat bumps u mean,I didn't cut em out,I just took my grinder wit a sanding disk on it and took down the high spot till it was pretty flush wit frame, those ones aren't to bad, the ones in the rear archways, are brutal to work with


Yup I thought maybe cut them out with a cutting wheel then welding a plate n there spot then Plating over them


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:biggrin::biggrin:uffin:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hatchet Ryda_65 said:


> ya bro pm me a pic,and I'll give u .my. Opinion on it, in most cases they can be fixed unless,it's absolutely fukd...:run:


PM'd you pics


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## MD64IMP (Aug 7, 2009)

TTT for homie


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks USO :thumbsup:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

JUST ROLLING BY NICE WORK... WHAT YEAR FRAME IS THAT 6-9 ?? :thumbsup:


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

bad company said:


> JUST ROLLING BY NICE WORK... WHAT YEAR FRAME IS THAT 6-9 ?? :thumbsup:


 it's frame for my rag Pontiac 65 bro


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

set of caddy lowers i just finished for sale,fully wrapped and moulded


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

X-frame lower trailing arms,box,moulded,and power balls angled,all tig welded,


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## texasboi (May 26, 2008)

:worship: Keep up the good Wrk!!!


----------



## basshead (Mar 26, 2010)

lookin for some 65 impala uppers extended 1 inch


----------



## Biscaynedenny (Oct 15, 2012)

Hatchet Ryda_65 said:


> it's frame for my rag Pontiac 65 bro


Any 67' bonnie fenders that way???


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

more frame work


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

someone who takes pride in his welding :thumbsup:

With this kinda work i never know what i like more, the end result or the bare metal.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Hatchet Ryda_65 said:


> it's frame for my rag Pontiac 65 bro


 RIGHT ON NICELY DONE BRO!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:h5:


----------

